# Soundiron interview • the team talks new Kontakt instruments at NAMM 2019



## donbodin (Jan 30, 2019)

Had the pleasure of meeting up with Mike, Craig, and Nathan this weekend at the NAMM convention. The Soundiron crew was kind enough to share details about what they are working on now and what some of the new releases we will be seeing in the not too distant future!
Links to all mentioned in the interview here: http://bit.ly/2Utuefk


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 30, 2019)

donbodin said:


> Had the pleasure of meeting up with Mike, Craig, and Nathan this weekend at the NAMM convention. The Soundiron crew was kind enough to share details about what they are working on now and what some of the new releases we will be seeing in the not too distant future!
> Links to all mentioned in the interview here: http://bit.ly/2Utuefk



Hopkin Instrumentarium! Soundiron's most experimental stuff is my favorite.


----------

